# The 10 People You Would Most Like To Meet



## Ether's Bane (Nov 25, 2012)

List-making, woo!

Ground Rules:
- You can only choose people who are alive right now
- No one from this forum (because that would be too easy)

Someone else can go first - I'll post mine later.


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 25, 2012)

Let's see...
-Matt Smith (Plays The Doctor in Doctor Who)
-Paul McCartney (former bassist of The Beatles)
-Robert Downey Jr. (he _is_ Iron Man)
-Misha Collins (plays Castiel in Supernatural)
-Himaruya Hidekaz (creator of Hetalia)
-Andrew Hussie (creator of Homestuck)
-Dotty-senpai (dotty-box on Tumblr, SHE IS MY SENPAI 5EVER)
-Adele (she is Adele okay)
-Arthur Darvill (plays Rory in Doctor Who)
-Karen Gillan (plays Amy in Doctor Who)

ah that is ten right?


----------



## Zexion (Nov 25, 2012)

Sure... why not... I guess...



Jacoby Shaddix
Adam Lambert
CaptainSparklez
PewDiePie
Dolores Huerta
James Durbin
Darren Shan
Bono
Max Barry
Barack Obama
Yea... not interesting...


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 25, 2012)

Okay, here's mine.

- Andrew Hussie (creator of Homestuck)
- Tara Strong (voice-acting legend)
- kakifly (creator of K-On!)
- Tarja Turunen (ex-frontwoman of Nightwish)
- Kirk Hammett (lead guitarist of Metallica)
- LeBron James (yeah, you really ought to know who he is)
- Shigeru Miyamoto (and the same goes for him)
- Junichi Masuda (and him - this is a Pokemon forum, after all)
- Makoto Nagano (Ninja Warrior legend)
- Nagaru Tanigawa (creator of The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 25, 2012)

In no particular order:

Dr. Neil deGrasse Tyson
Steven Wilson
Morgan Freeman
Dr. Stephen Hawking
Andrew Hussie
Dr. Michio Kaku
Mikael Åkerfeldt
President Barack Obama
Devin Townsend
Shigeru Miyamoto


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 25, 2012)

People I'd like to meet, huh... 

I'd love to meet Shigeru Miyamoto and Andrew Hussie. And probably a bunch of other people if I can just get some time to think about it.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 25, 2012)

It occurs to me that I really don't care that much about meeting anyone at this point in my life. I mean, Miyamoto maybe, but I don't know Japanese or anything. I just. Don't think it wouldn't be not unawkward.


----------



## Scyther (Nov 25, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid, Stephen Hawkings died a couple months ago.

Anyway!

1. Quentin Tarantino (because, I don't know, Kill Bill is awesome)
2. Richard Dawkins
3. J.K. Rowling
4. Bill Gates
5. Mark Zuckerburg (autocorrect wanted to change 'Zuckerburg' to 'Cheeseburger'?)
6. Ellen DeGeneres

Ah, I can't think of any more. I'm much more interested in getting to know people that are already in my life.


----------



## Light (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't really get what the big deal is with meeting famous people. Other than maybe just being able to say you did. But then it's like who cares.

The only kind of person I would want to just meet is someone I could learn something interesting from after just one encounter. So Derren Brown is the only one who comes to mind.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 25, 2012)

Scyther said:


> Vehement Mustelid, Stephen Hawkings died a couple months ago.


What? I'm pretty sure he didn't.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 25, 2012)

Scyther said:


> Vehement Mustelid, Stephen Hawkings died a couple months ago.


No he didn't. If that were the case it would have been all over the news for days.


Anyway as for my list, there are lots of people I admire or am an big fan of, but now that you've put me on the spot I don't really know.
Of the people I'm a fan of, I wouldn't know what I'd say to them if I ever stumbled across them, or how to approach them without making it obvious that I'm a looking like a creepily obsessed fan. Shigeru Miyamoto probably. I'm not sure how much English he speaks if any, but I do want to tell him how awesome he is.

As for people I admire who weren't people who worked on something I'm a fan of, all the ones I can think of them are dead :(



Lyra Heartstrings said:


> - No one from this forum (because that would be too easy)


Twist: It turns out everyone except whoever's reading this and the people from the forum they've met in person are exactly the people on their list.


----------



## Scyther (Nov 25, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> What? I'm pretty sure he didn't.


Oh crap, just looked it up, and I was wrong. I guess there was a hoax a while ago and I believed it because I was only vaguely aware of who he was and didn't bother researching it any further.

EDIT: I was think of Christopher Hitchens.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 25, 2012)

Scyther said:


> Vehement Mustelid, Stephen Hawkings died a couple months ago.


Eh? Where did you read that?

EDIT: Oh okay never mind.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 25, 2012)

DAVID ATTENBOROUGH X10

I'm scared he'll die before I get a chance to declare my undying love for him. I'd be chuffed to meet my other fave BBC peeps, though: my Fry guy (obviously), the BBCbians (Sue Perkins, Sandi Toksvig, Claire Balding) and the news crews (Huw Edwards and Fiona Bruce <3). And I dream of being insulted by Paxman.


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 25, 2012)

In no real order:

Koji Kondo
Yuji Naka
Lady Gaga
J.K Rowling
Evanna Lynch/Luna Lovegood (fictional characters better be acceptable)
Daniel Radcliffe
Ken Sugimori
Jaleel White

...that's all I can think of


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 25, 2012)

nobody because _i hate everyone_

or ryan murphy so i can sit and push endless glee scripts i have written into his arms until he either punches me in the face or puts them in the show
I COULD MAKE IT SO MUCH BETTER RYAN


----------



## Flora (Nov 25, 2012)

Uh (in no particular order)

Dee Roscioli
Steve from Blue's Clues (don't give me that look)
Liz Calloway (I WAS REALLY DUMB AND MISSED MY CHANCE)
Anybody from Broadway really
Grey DeLisle (cause she's cool)

okay i think i ran out


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm going to restrict my list to people I have a special desire to actually meet, as opposed to just people whose work I enjoy and whose autographs I would get if I had the opportunity but to whom I couldn't quite say anything except yet another vague "I think you're awesome, by the way" that they undoubtedly hear a thousand times a day.

Penn & Teller. Supposedly they're ridiculously nice to their fans and sit around after every show talking to everyone who wants. :D

Greta Christina, my current favorite atheist. I just want to shake her hand and get her to sign my copy of Why Are You Atheists So Angry? and tell her how ridiculously many things she's said on her blog that I've been thinking for years or that I _should_ have thought of years ago.

Eliezer Yudkowsky, for similar reasons to the above.

Derren Brown, because I want to somehow get in on a thing wherein he actually hypnotizes people because I'm really curious to see if I'd respond well and what it would feel like and whatnot.

I would put elyvorg here except we've already met and I suspect this isn't meant for people you've already met. (She isn't on these forums, technically!)


----------



## Hippy (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm...

1. Theresa Caputo from the show Long Island Medium on TLC. She is such a character.
2. J.K. Rowling
3. President Barack Obama
4. Jeramiah from the show Breaking Amish on TLC
5. Amy Lee from the band Eveanescence
6. Sandra Day O'Connor (I did a report on her in 4th grade)
7. Stephanie Myers
8. My best friend's little sister (I know it sounds crazy that I haven't met her yet :P)
9. Bill Gates
10. Laura Marano


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 1, 2012)

Legolas/Orlando Bloom whoever he decides to be preferably Legolas as i would beg for his bow if i got it i would be happy for the rest of my life


----------



## yiran (Dec 1, 2012)

Butterfree said:


> Derren Brown, because I want to somehow get in on a thing wherein he actually hypnotizes people because I'm really curious to see if I'd respond well and what it would feel like and whatnot.
> 
> I would put elyvorg here except we've already met and I suspect this isn't meant for people you've already met. (She isn't on these forums, technically!)


These humans are flawless.

(If I actually had to list 10 then I'd probably stuff people that I don't really care about meeting; and that wouldn't be very, well, accurate?)

EDIT: Oh and Grey DeLisle to check how she deals with offended people, because she seems to do so very well.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 1, 2012)

Aw yeah!  This should be easy! *knocks on wood*

1.Jim Carrey
2.Brian May
3.Johnny Depp
c'mon now, uh..
4.D.J. Machale
5.Ken Sugimori
6.Steven Tyler
7.Tim Burton (only because I want to see if he acts creepy outside of filmmaking)
8.Tom Kenny
9.The guy who invented rocks
10.Arceus.  Heck yes.

That took ten minutes... yeah, that was harder than I thought...


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 1, 2012)

ive got more Eragon, Murtagh, Arya, Jake Sully. YAY AVATAR!!!!


----------



## Cerberus87 (Dec 1, 2012)

The one person I actually wanted to meet, is dead. Ronnie James Dio. I just wanted to tell him "man, you're awesome". Don't know how much it would mean to him, but it certainly would mean a lot to me, knowing that my absolute idol in rock/metal knows I like him that much.

I'll throw in Nasu Kinoko, then. I'd love to ask how he conceived the Nasuverse (Tsukihime, Fate/Stay Night, Kara no Kyoukai...). My goal with my writing is to conceive something similar to what he did, lol.


----------

